# Android Streaming to Acer DA220HQL



## ericdkirk (Oct 9, 2014)

I was just wondering if any one had tried anything like this.
Woot has a large table like thing, basically an all-in-one desktop but with android, today and I was thinking this could replace my little tv in the kitchen and give me a tivo mini. Since i have a premium 2 tuner I cant use the minis.

http://computers.woot.com/offers/acer-21-5-full-hd-touch-smart-display-1?ref=cnt_dly_tl

I just wish TIVO would release a roku app, I would pay ~$10 for it.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

If tivo made a roku app for $10, why would anyone buy a mini? They need to earn a ROI, which would bring them more return?

Does that Acer meet the android requirements? Seems like it may, but have never seen a report here of that specific model.

I'll be tracking this response for sure. Got me thinking about the android sticks available, like this one: Tianle TL869 Android Streaming Media Stick/Mini PC. I know there has been work on the Chromecast and the Fire TV Stick, but what about a plain vanilla stick?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Because the Roku app would be stream based and designed more like the mobile app than the mini that provides the full tivo experience - without direct access to a tuner or live TV.

That is why...


----------

